# Need Help - Does she get to see them whenever she wants?



## WTSM (Aug 27, 2011)

Does my wife get to see the kids whenever she wants? She wants to come by and drop off female "stuff" for my daughter (that my daughter does not need right now) and my 10 year olds phone. Isn't my week - my week; or am I being a hard [email protected]@ in not letting her drop the stuff off. My issue is that when it is her week I can't "drop" by her mom's house where as she can drop by this house anytime. It's not that I don't want her to see the kids, she wanted the separation and that means from the kids to. HELP!!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this truly an ongoing problem, or just a temporary minor annoyance?

Get creative - tell her you'll swing by and pick up the cell phone. Remind her that your daughter is "OK - maybe even tell her that you'll go with your D and pick up some feminine hygiene supplies just to be sure.

Best thing to do may be to check your state's guideliness regarding custody and visitation.

Your time should be "your time" - but - for your kids' sake - be flexible and reasonable. Which doesn't mean that your wife gets to make up all of the rules.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I would tell her that you are not okay with her coming over when you have the kids. You can let her know that she can call and talk with the kids over the phone if she would like to talk with them, or have them talk with her on skype. She should also allow the same (you to call or skype) the kids when they are with her.


----------

